# I think I miss you more than you miss me



## shirleyzf

How do say that in Japanese?

Thank you!


----------



## Yoshiee

Hi Shirleyzf

The direct translation is "あなたが寂しいと思っている以上に、私はあなたにあえなくて寂しいと思っている"

And possibly, if you want more free translation, it would be "あなた以上にもっと私はあなたに会いたい"

I hope this helps you.


----------



## shirleyzf

”あなたより私はもっとあなたに会いたい”　=　同じ？

ありがとうございます～


----------



## almostfreebird

shirleyzf said:


> ”あなたより私はもっとあなたに会いたい”　=　同じ？


Yes. It's almost the same. 
It sounds softer, less formal, less theatrical.


----------



## shirleyzf

almostfreebird said:


> Yes. It's almost the same.
> It sounds softer, less formal, less theatrical.




thank you!


----------



## InNihon

As a literal translation, I understand, but would a native Japanese speaker say it that way in a natural context? There seems to be a lot of あなたs and 私s in there to me.

What I mean to say is, if you ask a Japanese person to translate "I'm hungry," they'll often answer with, "私はお腹がすいた。" However, no one ever says that. They simply say お腹がすいた and omit the 私は (and usually omit the が as well, actually).

So, if a guy and a girl are having a lovey-dovey conversation and he says 会いたい to her, is she more likely to naturally respond with あなたより私はもっとあなたに会いたい　or 私の方が会いたい　(or perhaps 私、もっと会いたい)?


----------



## almostfreebird

Talking of naturalness, all examples in this thread sound soap-operatic 
because the context is kind of Harlequin Romance.


----------



## Yoshiee

Yes, I agree.

THe sentence of "*I think I miss you more than you miss me*" seems for me to be very English phrase/expression. So we have been struggling on it as much in an "english romance way" as possible, because there could be no such a good expression for this sentence in Japanese in short.

In the real verbal conversation, I think, just " 会いたい" could be still OK, depending on the situation. Of-cause there are several　other ways to express it in short, but must be diffrent from the direct translation for "*I think I miss you more than you miss me*".

For the question, I think "私、(あなたに）もっと会いたい" could be better in the three or just "もっと会いたい".

This is one of the most difficult ones to translate as is, isn't it?


----------



## mikun

Hi,
君より寂しいのは僕の方だよ
位で如何でしょうか？


----------



## Flaminius

英語のmissは(まあ、他のヨーロッパ言語の対応語もそうですが)、訳しにくいですね。語義の中には「寂しい」という空虚感から「会いたいけど会えない」という欲求不満まで含まれているように思います。

また日本語の場合、動詞に関与する名詞、この場合は主語と目的語、を切り詰めることができるので、こんな風にも訳せます。

寂しい気持ちは、きっと君より僕の方が強い。
会いたい気持ちは、きっと君より僕の方が強い。


----------

